# 2010 NBA Draft rumors...add what you have heard.



## MemphisX

Gordon Hayward canceled his Grizz workout due to having a "promise" higher than 12.

Luke Babbitt is a no go in Memphis. No strong supporters in the organization.

Lance Stephenson is killing in workouts.

Paul George refused to work out for Memphis...citing multiple injuries.

Eric Bledsoe refused to come workout in Memphis.


----------



## Tooeasy

Wes Johnson sounds like he'll be picked 4th by the grizz as cousins cancelled his workout with them. Toronto might be active with trades as it sounds like they have multiple players they want to part ways with.


----------



## E.H. Munro

MemphisX said:


> Gordon Hayward canceled his Grizz workout due to having a "promise" higher than 12.
> 
> Luke Babbitt is a no go in Memphis. No strong supporters in the organization.
> 
> Lance Stephenson is killing in workouts.
> 
> Paul George refused to work out for Memphis...citing multiple injuries.
> 
> Eric Bledsoe refused to come workout in Memphis.


Hayward has a promise above 12? What the ****ity **** ****?


----------



## MemphisX

E.H. Munro said:


> Hayward has a promise above 12? What the ****ity **** ****?


I'm happy with that.

Ekpe Udoh has two call backs in the top 10 also so he won't be working out in Memphis.


----------



## UD40

When workouts began, it sounded like Miami was really high on Pondexter at 18, but talks of that have seem to cool down a little bit.

James Anderson recently worked out with the Heat, and during the combine, they said on ESPNU that Riley was the most active in trade talks with almost every team.


----------



## Pacers Fan

E.H. Munro said:


> Hayward has a promise above 12? What the ****ity **** ****?


Utah and the Clippers are supposedly very high on him. Works for me as long as he stays away from Indy at #10.


----------



## E.H. Munro

MemphisX said:


> I'm happy with that.
> 
> Ekpe Udoh has two call backs in the top 10 also so he won't be working out in Memphis.


Well, obviously with Houston & Boston in the middle of the first, I'm thrilled that Hayward might be getting picked in the top ten. I just find it hard to believe (and really, why the hell would you want to pay him that much coin to be a mediocre sixth man?). I really wanted Stephenson to slide to Boston at 19, so I'm disappointed that he might go higher.


----------



## UD40

From what I've read, a lot of people project Stephenson as a late-1st, early 2nd. Unless his workouts really are something else.


----------



## Vuchato

Givony seemed to indicate that Favors and Wes were the Nets top two choices at #3. I've heard elsewhere that Favors is favored, but if the Nets think they'll be getting Amare or Bosh or maybe even Boozer or Lee they may be inclined to go with Johnson.

For their 2 later picks, I've heard they like Avery Bradley, Larry Sanders, Tiny Gallon, Craig Brackins and Dominique Jones, but not Willie Warren or Devin Ebanks. That was before Bradley started moving up the boards, but he has gotten injured since then, so who knows. The rest of the list strikes fear into my heart.


----------



## HB

Cousins will slide if Wes is taken at 4.


----------



## Wade County

This time of year is always tough. Rumours go wild, especially this year.

Gonna be a tough draft to predict that's for sure!


----------



## E.H. Munro

HB said:


> Cousins will slide if Wes is taken at 4.


My fondest hope is that he gets arrested with an underaged hooker the night before the draft and slides all the way to 19. :bsmile:


----------



## E.H. Munro

B-Easy said:


> From what I've read, a lot of people project Stephenson as a late-1st, early 2nd. Unless his workouts really are something else.


The DX people do, mostly because they don't like him. I suspect that NBA people think more highly of him. Especially if he's killing it in workouts.


----------



## cpawfan

E.H. Munro said:


> The DX people do, mostly because they don't like him. I suspect that NBA people think more highly of him. Especially if he's killing it in workouts.


Yeah, DX has is it completely wrong about his and Vaughn's character issues (not that Vaughn is an NBA player). Cincinnati insiders will tell you that Vaughn was a real cancer, yet Jon couldn't understand why he didn't get any consideration from scouts.


----------



## E.H. Munro

They're still confused as to why Orien Greene never became a star...


----------



## Dissonance

According to DX, Ed Davis is Utah's top target barring someone falling apparently.


----------



## chapi

Ty Lawson for indiana's 1st round Pick
Ty Prince for Nocioni/Garcia and 5th pick


----------



## Wade County

That would be highway robbery for Detroit. Surely not.


----------



## HB

Organized Chaos said:


> According to DX, Ed Davis is Utah's top target barring someone falling apparently.


Good fit.


----------



## HKF

chapi said:


> Ty Lawson for indiana's 1st round Pick
> Ty Prince for Nocioni/Garcia and 5th pick


Are you making this up?


----------



## Pacers Fan

HKF said:


> Are you making this up?


I've read that Detroit's trying to trade up to 5 for DeMarcus Cousins and they're using Tayshaun Prince as bait. It'd have to include 7, though. Prince alone isn't even close to worth #5.

I haven't heard anything about the Indiana rumor, but I'd be stoked if that happened. Denver could get a young big to come off their bench and we finally get a PG.


----------



## Diable

Lawson very well could be the starter for Denver this year. If anything they should look to deal Billups or move him to the 2/ backup point. Lawson is really a better fit for what they need to do . Unless they get a better pg they won't trade him. I certainly believe that Detroit would love to turn Prince into the fifth pick if they saw Cousins there, only the Kings will surely wait to see if he's there for them to take. If you want Cousins you'd have to deal with the Wolves. I don't buy for a moment that they take anyone else when they could get a pretty good return for that pick if he's there. If I don't want to have Cousins/ Love and Jefferson all clogging up the same space I still take Cousins and channel my inner Monte Hall.


----------



## HB

Evans told Sac he wants Cousins...not sure they want to start letting dude dictate how the team should be run


----------



## E.H. Munro

I'm still trying to wrap my head around the thought of New Jersey taking Johnson at #3.


----------



## HB

They arent


----------



## RedsDrunk

According to a member of the Sixer's basketball operations camp who posts on the Realgm Sixer's boards the team is looking to draft Turner, but also are shopping Thad in order to move up and take Cole Aldrich. If they can't make it happen they want to acquire BJ Mullens post draft via trade. The guy hasn't posted any misinformation as long as I've been reading so take it as you will.


----------



## f22egl

Evan Turner is not going to workout with the Washington Wizards at the #1 spot. Some in the Wizards camp are interested in Turner, but agent David Falk has said Turner will not work out for the Wizards. 

Flip Saunders has made it clear that the Wizards do prefer one player in the draft and although he hasn't said it directly, most believe that he's talking about John Wall.

New owner Ted Leonsis is interested in acquiring more picks in this year's draft. Of course, all signs indicate that the Wizards will not trade the #1 pick. However, the Wizards do have cap space to take on a team's bad contract in exchange for a pick. The Wizards may simply buy some picks in the late first round with straight cash.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Why would they buy picks in _this_ draft? Outside the top 4 this is pretty much a roleplayer draft, which Washington has more than a full complement of.


----------



## UD40

I read that the Wizards confirmed the #1 pick will be John Wall.

*GASP!*


----------



## Dissonance

HB said:


> They arent


I've heard they'd take Johnson if they got word or thought they had a chance at landing one of the FA PFs in Amare, Lee, and Boozer.


----------



## UD40

-Spurs are looking to move up from 20 to 10, in hopes to snag Ed Davis.

-Greivis Vasquez apparently had a great workout with Memphis.

-Kings like Monroe

-Paul George, Eric Bledsoe and Ekpe Udoh have called off their workouts with Memphis.

-Some scouts are saying Larry Sanders will fall somewhere between 15 and 25.

-Apparently Lance Stephenson has been turning teams off with his attitude in his interview, and seemed very angry when asked certain questions.


----------



## HB

Ed Davis on a legit playoff team is scary. Really scary.


----------



## f22egl

E.H. Munro said:


> Why would they buy picks in _this_ draft? Outside the top 4 this is pretty much a roleplayer draft, which Washington has more than a full complement of.


I actually think this is a deep draft, although you are right there are not really any distinguishable players after 4-5 in the draft. The Wizards may need another big or another wing with a perimeter jumper (assuming guys like Miller and Foye). But Ted Leonsis has a reputation of building through youth like with the Washington Capitals. Not to forget that Ernie Grunfeld occasionally strikes gold with his 2nd round picks- (Michael Redd and Andray Blatche) and occasionally gets decent value with his mid first round picks (Nick Young and Javale McGee).

I wouldn't get too carried away what experts have to say about the depth of a draft either. Last year, the only sure thing in last year's draft was Blake Griffin. Turns like there were several good pieces like Tyreke Evans, Stephen Curry, and Brandon Jennings along with pretty god players in Casspi, Collison, Lawson, and Illaysova. 

The Wizards are also in a situation where they need to fill several holes. The areas of need include shooting guard, small forward (Al Thornton is right now the only small forward on the roster assuming the Wizards don't pick up Josh Howard's option), power forward (a backup to Blatche), and center (either starter or backup depending on how McGee develops). Right now, the Wizards have the #1, #30, and an early 2nd rounder.


----------



## Tooeasy

B-Easy said:


> -Spurs are looking to move up from 20 to 10, in hopes to snag Ed Davis.
> 
> -Greivis Vasquez apparently had a great workout with Memphis.
> 
> -Kings like Monroe
> 
> -Paul George, Eric Bledsoe and Ekpe Udoh have called off their workouts with Memphis.
> 
> -Some scouts are saying Larry Sanders will fall somewhere between 15 and 25.
> 
> -Apparently Lance Stephenson has been turning teams off with his attitude in his interview, and seemed very angry when asked certain questions.


interesting to see those three players calling off their workouts with a team picking 12th in the draft. Seems a little odd considering theres obvious talent that will be picked before them and a slip could occur. Bledsoe shouldnt even be picked in the lottery so I dont know why he would handicap himself like that, but memphis needs to be at least testing the waters on point guards so its odd that he'd be the one to cancel.


----------



## UD40

From how it read, it seemed more like they don't want to play there rather than they have gotten promises from other teams.


----------



## Vuchato

Chad Ford twitter:



> @chadfordinsider Wes Johnson was in Minn Monday. Heard he wowed everyone ... not only with his basketball skills, but he's a really great kid. A lock at 4.


----------



## cpawfan

Organized Chaos said:


> I've heard they'd take Johnson if they got word or thought they had a chance at landing one of the FA PFs in Amare, Lee, and Boozer.


Thorn is dumb enough to do it, but he would be lynched if he took Wes at #3


----------



## rebelsun

I once heard a rumor that a massive amount of pre-draft rumors are calculated smokescreens, lol.

NJ has a great chance at all of those guys, especially Boozer and Lee; they just have to pay them. I'm not sure you pass on Favors with an outside shot at LeBron and as good a shot as anyone else with Rudy Gay. Taking Wes over both Derrick and DeMarcus probably won't look great in 3, let alone 5, years.


----------



## HKF

Wes can't put the ball on the floor in the half-court, he will be exposed.


----------



## HB

Like someone mentioned today, Kerr and Pritchard will be out of jobs by July...meanwhile Kahn still keeps his.


----------



## UD40

-Doug Collins wants Philly to take Favors over Turner.

-Daniel Orton called off his workout with Minny.

-The Bucks apparently have been fielding a lot of calls for the #15 slot.

-Patrick Patterson called off his workout with the Bucks. Word is he and his agent feel he will be off the board by their pick.

-Cole Aldrich did the same, he sees himself as a top-10 guy.

-Protland is trying to trade up with the Spurs (20) with their eyes on Damion James, Daniel Orton, Solomon Alabi, and Kevin Seraphin.


----------



## E.H. Munro

f22egl said:


> I actually think this is a deep draft, although you are right there are not really any distinguishable players after 4-5 in the draft. The Wizards may need another big or another wing with a perimeter jumper (assuming guys like Miller and Foye). But Ted Leonsis has a reputation of building through youth like with the Washington Capitals. Not to forget that Ernie Grunfeld occasionally strikes gold with his 2nd round picks- (Michael Redd and Andray Blatche) and occasionally gets decent value with his mid first round picks (Nick Young and Javale McGee).
> 
> I wouldn't get too carried away what experts have to say about the depth of a draft either. Last year, the only sure thing in last year's draft was Blake Griffin. Turns like there were several good pieces like Tyreke Evans, Stephen Curry, and Brandon Jennings along with pretty god players in Casspi, Collison, Lawson, and Illaysova.


With all due respect, there are a lot of posters on this board, myself included, whose word I'll take over "draft experts". I never said that this draft wasn't deep, I'm one of the few that thinks it is. But it's deep in roleplayers, something that the Wiz already have a slagpile of. The last thing they need are more NBA 7-12 guys, because you can never get enough playing time for them all and they end up moldering at the end of the bench. They'd be better off using all that shiny new cap space of legit NBA starters than tying it up in guaranteed deals for guys whose upside is "back of the rotation guy on a playoff team". If you're a good team, in need of better roleplayers, I could see buying picks. But a ****ty team with capspace? They need to be buying better starters.


----------



## E.H. Munro

B-Easy said:


> -The Bucks apparently have been fielding a lot of calls for the #15 slot.


I wonder if Boston could entice the Bucks with three million and a future first? I'd love to see Orton in Boston (especially after last night's events). You can never have too many big men.


----------



## f22egl

E.H. Munro said:


> With all due respect, there are a lot of posters on this board, myself included, whose word I'll take over "draft experts". I never said that this draft wasn't deep, I'm one of the few that thinks it is. But it's deep in roleplayers, something that the Wiz already have a slagpile of. The last thing they need are more NBA 7-12 guys, because you can never get enough playing time for them all and they end up moldering at the end of the bench. They'd be better off using all that shiny new cap space of legit NBA starters than tying it up in guaranteed deals for guys whose upside is "back of the rotation guy on a playoff team". If you're a good team, in need of better roleplayers, I could see buying picks. But a ****ty team with capspace? They need to be buying better starters.


I don't know how many role players the Wizards have: right now guys like Josh Howard, Mike Miller, Foye, Boykins, Singleton, and Oberto are all free agents. Right now there roster includes Wall (assuming he's #1), Blatche, Arenas, McGee, Thornton,Young, and Quinton Ross- so they have a lot of holes to fill and getting a few role players wouldn't hurt them. The Wizards are in rebuild mode so I don't think it makes sense to overpay for starters like a Rudy Gay or Joe Johnson.

Here all the holes that the Wizards need to fill

- Potentially another shooting guard if Nick Young doesn't develop
- A starting small forward
- A backup power forward
- A center that can play 24 mpg


----------



## E.H. Munro

f22egl said:


> I don't know how many role players the Wizards have: right now guys like Josh Howard, Mike Miller, Foye, Boykins, Singleton, and Oberto are all free agents. Right now there roster includes Wall (assuming he's #1), Blatche, Arenas, McGee, Thornton,Young, and Quinton Ross- so they have a lot of holes to fill and getting a few role players wouldn't hurt them. The Wizards are in rebuild mode so I don't think it makes sense to overpay for starters like a Rudy Gay or Joe Johnson.
> 
> Here all the holes that the Wizards need to fill
> 
> - Potentially another shooting guard if Nick Young doesn't develop
> - A starting small forward
> - A backup power forward
> - A center that can play 24 mpg


It makes a hell of a lot more sense to overpay for Rudy Gay than to pay $3million for the right to draft a guy whose upside is "backup swingman".


----------



## Tooeasy

i am curious if the sixers would like to grab another pick, I wouldnt mind seeing the hornets trade their #11 and julian wright for thaddeus young. Youngs a NOLA native and would give the hornets a more legit starter as opposed to a question mark draft pick and a player who simply hasnt not progressed as a player in Wright.


----------



## MemphisX

http://blogs.commercialappeal.com/the_memphis_edge/2010/06/griz-draft-preparations-30.html



> Word on the street is that Sanders strongly believes that he has a chance to go to one or two teams ahead of Memphis. Reportedly, Sanders is convinced that he'll go no later than 15 to Milwaukee. In fact, he might have a promise from Milwaukee.


This will be one crazy draft...


----------



## E.H. Munro

Jesus, how pissed is Brandon Wallace? If he were born two years later he could have been a lottery pick...


----------



## f22egl

E.H. Munro said:


> It makes a hell of a lot more sense to overpay for Rudy Gay than to pay $3million for the right to draft a guy whose upside is "backup swingman".


But the Wizards would also lose out in the Anthony/Durant sweepstakes if they spend a lot of their cap space this offseason.


----------



## Dissonance

They've already out lost on them.

Durant's going to want his big deal before the potential lockout/new CBA. And why would he leave that situation? Anthony's gonna need more than Wall as an attractive piece.


----------



## f22egl

Anthony would be the more realistic option because Denver's chances to win a title are diminishing especially as Billups gets older. Plus Anthony grew up around the area in Baltimore: (Durant also went to school nearby but I agree that he's in an ideal situation). The key of course will be how bigs such as Blatche and McGee develop and if John Wall lives up to the hype. 

Blatche was putting up some nice numbers to close out the season; somewhere between 22.6 ppg, 8 rpg, and 4.6 apg over his last 10 games and his shooting percentages actually went up to around 47% since the departure of Butler and Jamison. McGee also saw an increase in production with 13.3 ppg, 8.3 rpg, and 2.5 bpg over the past 10 games of the season. Of course, it will be interesting to see if Blatche can continue that kind of production going into next year.


----------



## MemphisX

f22egl said:


> But the Wizards would also lose out in the Anthony/Durant sweepstakes if they spend a lot of their cap space this offseason.



WTF? Carmelo is signing an extension this summer or prior to the end of this CBA, bank on that. Everyone who can get paid is going to before the CBA expires.


----------



## f22egl

I agree that's a strong possibility, although I wouldn't rule it out until he does. But I don't know if it makes sense to overpay for Rudy Gay for 16 million a year. Overpaying for free agents generally doesn't work out (see Ben Wallace, Rashard Lewis, Larry Hughes). I wonder what other starters are out there which aren't being severely over valued right now.


----------



## f22egl

> Carmelo Anthony will consider signing an extension with Denver over the next 12 months, and said his decision could hinge on the health of coach George Karl.
> "I'm not in it to be recruited," said Melo. "I know how hectic that can be. I'm not out there looking to say I want to test the market. Whatever's best for me and family, I'll consider." He went on to say that the Knicks have some good pieces ("I like Lee ... I love Gallinari") but he was being questioned by the NY media, after all.


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/pl...gnews.asp?sport=NBA&id=929&line=136747&spln=1


----------



## Vuchato

More names for the Nets 27th and 31st picks are Jordan Crawford and Dominique Jones (from Chad Ford, who also says they were interested in Terrico White earlier on, but not so much any more) and Eric Bledsoe, Dominique Jones (again), Gani Lawal, and Armon Johnson from Fred Kerber, a local beat writer.


----------



## UD40

So there's conflicting reports about the Kings at 5. A few days ago it was Monroe, now word is that Cousins in their #1 guy, then Monroe is 2nd.


----------



## HKF

Melo is taking that extension. No one is playing roulette that the money might be lower when the new CBA comes in (and it will be much different).


----------



## RedsDrunk

People take Chad Ford seriously?


----------



## Dissonance

DX is saying speculation is Orton may have a promise from OKC. Canceled all 6 remaining workouts.


----------



## MemphisX

Organized Chaos said:


> DX is saying speculation is Orton may have a promise from OKC. Canceled all 6 remaining workouts.


Interesting stuff...


----------



## HKF

Really hoping Memphis can find a way to draft Jordan Crawford. I honestly think a 4th quarter crunch-time lineup with him and Mayo in the backcourt would be playoff worthy.


----------



## MicCheck12

I've heard that luke babbit will get fet drafted 8 to the clippers


----------



## UD40

HKF said:


> Really hoping Memphis can find a way to draft Jordan Crawford. I honestly think a 4th quarter crunch-time lineup with him and Mayo in the backcourt would be playoff worthy.


Trust me, you don't. He's...um...injury prone and an ego maniac.

Best bet is to let Miami take him in the 2nd round. We'll dive on that granade.


----------



## MemphisX

HKF said:


> Really hoping Memphis can find a way to draft Jordan Crawford. I honestly think a 4th quarter crunch-time lineup with him and Mayo in the backcourt would be playoff worthy.


Doubt that happens. Came to the workout not in good shape. Sucking wind throughout his workout in Memphis. Plus he lacks length.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Organized Chaos said:


> DX is saying speculation is Orton may have a promise from OKC. Canceled all 6 remaining workouts.


Hopefully Boston ignores that and takes him anyway. They need a big body as a fallback position with Perkins' free agency approaching.


----------



## Rikki G

RedsDrunk said:


> People take Chad Ford seriously?


He posted that blurb about Wesley Johnson blowing away the Timberwolves before he even worked out for the team..


----------



## jmk

"But the real ramifications may come during the draft. The Sixers have been deciding between Evan Turner and Derrick Favors with the No. 2 pick. While Sixers general manager Ed Stefanski is a Turner fan, head coach Doug Collins is high on Favors. With Dalembert gone and Nocioni in, it could push them in the direction of Favors."


----------



## cpawfan

jmk said:


> "But the real ramifications may come during the draft. The Sixers have been deciding between Evan Turner and Derrick Favors with the No. 2 pick. While Sixers general manager Ed Stefanski is a Turner fan, head coach Doug Collins is high on Favors. With Dalembert gone and Nocioni in, it could push them in the direction of Favors."


This is huge. I've been hoping Ed would pull a Stefanski


----------



## HB

They do need a solid big man though. Right now they dont have anyone


----------



## Pacers Fan

You'd have to think with the Sixers deal that the Kings are leading more towards Cousins at 5 now that they've traded Hawes. They'll have a nice rotation of Cousins/Dalembert and Landry/Thompson. Now the question is how far Monroe slips, because I don't consider him a lock at all in GS.

Favors over Tuner would be an interesting choice for Philly as well. They may as well trade down to 3 and get something in return.


----------



## MemphisX

David Khan takes a dump on Derrick Favors after his Minny workout. All I can say is this...good luck with agents sending their guys to Minny in the future.



> One of the knocks on Derrick Favors during his year at Georgia Tech was conditioning, and he didn't do much to counter that perception on Thursday.
> 
> "He isn't in shape," Minnesota Timberwolves general manager David Kahn said after Favors' workout at Target Center. "You could see that right off the bat."
> 
> Coach Kurt Rambis, owner Glen Taylor and other notables also were on hand as the 18-year-old power forward drilled on the arena's main floor -- gassing easily and fighting his jumper but impressing with his length, leaping and ability to run the floor at 6-10 and 248 pounds.


----------



## Nimreitz

MemphisX said:


> David Khan takes a dump on Derrick Favors after his Minny workout. All I can say is this...good luck with agents sending their guys to Minny in the future.


If he's trying to make sure Favors slips to #4, he's probably going about it the wrong way.


----------



## Rather Unique

saying his conditioning is poor, but his ability to run the floor is impressive. Ehhh? Sounds like an oxymoron to me, no?


----------



## HKF

These rumors are more infuriating than anything else.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> These rumors are more infuriating than anything else.


I do a mock every year for personal pride, and some of these rumors always turn out to be true. Sorting through all the bull**** is a pain in the ass though.

I still just can't believe we might have two sophomore white SF tweeners go in the ****ing lottery. If that happens we might see a bit of a dip in statistical analysis of prospects, because these kids do NOT pass the eye test.


----------



## HKF

I think Babbitt does, not sure about Hayward though.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> I think Babbitt does, not sure about Hayward though.


I am just not convinced by either. How could both go before Xavier Henry? Oh well, my interest in this draft is as low as it's been since 1996; I couldn't care less about any of these players beyond Wall, Cousins, and maybe Turner, Monroe, and Favors.

Favors and Turner I just started to majorly sour on down the stretch, and I've have serious question marks about Monroe since his first game at G-town (you can read all about them in his thread). And yet, those are the only guys I care about. It's a sad sad draft. Some okay talent I guess, but no one really stands out; everyone seems either anonymous or overrated as hell.


----------



## UD40

Babbitt to the Clippers is the word on the net.


----------



## MemphisX

More tidbits:

Babbitt has moved ahead of Henry on most teams draft boards.

Bledsoe probably slips to the 2nd round, late 1st at best.

Avery Bradley's floor is 13.

Paul George likely not a lottery pick.

Ekpe Udoh continues to impress in workouts.

Most scouts have Cousins as #1 talent in the draft.


----------



## HKF

Let's hope Utah is smart enough to take Udoh.


----------



## UD40

It seems that from the combine to now, Udoh has done nothing but make leaps up everyone's draft board.


----------



## E.H. Munro

MemphisX said:


> Avery Bradley's floor is 13.


I like Bradley and all, but top 10?


----------



## MemphisX

E.H. Munro said:


> I like Bradley and all, but top 10?


The school of thought is that Texas was just horrible for all players involved. Dude was consistently at the top of his class but methinks this HS class sucks. IMO he is no where near Eric Gordon as a prospect and you see how he is doing. I think Bayless was superior also. Compare what people thought was Bayless' struggling compared to Bradley. I think Bradley's draft stock is being driven by his HS exploits and Westbrook/Rondo fantasies.

After evaluating this draft, I am hoping the Grizz can trade the 12. Nobody worth that pick in that range I would absolutely bank on at this point.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Yeah, I've said that this draft sucks for teams in the 5-15 range. There are guys like Udoh that have the capacity to become cornerstone players, but there just aren't any guarantees.


----------



## Hibachi!

Praying that Cousins goes to Sac...


----------



## HB

> Sources say G Monroe had unimpressive workout for Warriors & didn't distance himself vs StMarys Samhan. Cousins or Udo to GS [email protected] draft?


 - Marc Spears


----------



## rebelsun

Given that SAC traded a 22 y/o, 7', NBA-starting C - which is a rare thing - for an expiring contract in Dalembert, I really can't imagine they pass on Cousins if available. Yes, it helped them move Nocioni, but losing Hawes hurts. The only big under contract for them beyond next season is Jason Thompson, and he's no post force. IF MIN doesn't take DeMarcus, I can't imagine Petrie will let another Tyreke slip by in that same range.


----------



## HKF

If Sacramento gets Cousins, the Kings will have literally rebuilt a 10 year foundation in two drafts.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Especially if they pick a guard in the second that pans out, could be amazing.


----------



## f22egl

E.H. Munro said:


> Yeah, I've said that this draft sucks for teams in the 5-15 range. There are guys like Udoh that have the capacity to become cornerstone players, but there just aren't any guarantees.


There aren't any guarantees in most drafts in any year in that range.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Generally speaking there are players that have more upside than "useful roleplayer" available in the mid to late lottery.


----------



## rebelsun

HKF said:


> If Sacramento gets Cousins, the Kings will have literally rebuilt a 10 year foundation in two drafts.


Pairing those two together is a very intriguing idea; crazy talented inside-out duo. I think if they were to go anywhere, though, they would need a good deal of stabilizing, mature characters around them in terms of both players and coaches. If he's available, I think it's too sexy to pass up. If Donte continues to develop, he could be the 3rd option shooter for them.


----------



## f22egl

E.H. Munro said:


> Generally speaking there are players that have more upside than "useful roleplayer" available in the mid to late lottery.


There are a lot of guys with potential such as Wes Johnson, Avery Bradley, and Xavier Henry although there is a lot of risk that they could be busts. Same goes for any draft.


----------



## E.H. Munro

I really don't see a lot of potential in most of those guys. Davis & Udoh have some upside. The rest looks like a corned beef hash.


----------



## MemphisX

HKF said:


> If Sacramento gets Cousins, the Kings will have literally rebuilt a 10 year foundation in two drafts.


Agreed and I am hoping it doesn't happen.


----------



## BlakeJesus

f22egl said:


> There are a lot of guys with potential such as Wes Johnson, Avery Bradley, and Xavier Henry although there is a lot of risk that they could be busts. Same goes for any draft.


I like Wes Johnson, but I don't know how much upside he's got. Avery Bradley I'm kind of meh on, and Xavier Henry will never be more than a role player. I think his offensive upside is limited, but he's got the tools to improve as a defender.


----------



## Dissonance

per twitter



> DraftExpress NBA source says both Detroit & Houston are making a major push to trade w/Minnesota to get Cousins with the 4th pick. "His stock is rising."


----------



## HKF

Which is why Minnesota not taking Cousins and trading Jefferson or Love makes zero sense. For them to pass on Cousins is how bad teams stay bad.


----------



## Dissonance

Exactly. You figure it out even if you weren't looking to. Or move one because he fell into your lap. 

Sounds like they're in love with Johnson though.


----------



## HB

> Portland moves up to #34 in exchange for cash. My guess is they're going after either Gani Lawal or Trevor Booker at that spot.


 - DX


----------



## E.H. Munro

MemphisX said:


> After evaluating this draft, I am hoping the Grizz can trade the 12. Nobody worth that pick in that range I would absolutely bank on at this point.


I wonder if The Pilsbury Draftboy would consider swapping with Boston in exchange for cash and a future first? (But only because I'd like to see Boston repeat that exchange with the Clippers to put themselves in a spot to land Udoh or Davis as eventual Garnett replacements. Since the Clippers seem committed to Babbit I can't imagine it matters to them whether they draft him at 8 or 12.)


----------



## jmk

If the Sixers stay put and take Turner, I wouldn't be shocked to see the Nets swap spots with Minny.


----------



## HB

And take Cousins? Why?

*Cousisn vs Favors workout*



> Here’s all you need to know about Cousins: He flubbed a shooting drill – just didn’t have it the first time through. Brick, reload, brick, snort, brick, angst. So after his turn was over, he asked to do it again – and he knocked down a very respectable percentage from a few steps above the nail.
> 
> *The problem: He’s undoubtedly a five – say, the kind that Philly should seriously consider building around, but probably won’t.* He’s lost some weight – down to 292 – but his size and skills say center, period.
> 
> Gregg Polinsky, the PPD, put it this way: “I think it’s obvious that he’s a very skilled basketball player who’s got a high IQ, very intuitive, been well coached at Kentucky with Cal. He can step up and shoot the basketball. What I would say is you leave that to your coach. They will have a scheme and how they want to play guys.”


----------



## f22egl

GregOden said:


> I like Wes Johnson, but I don't know how much upside he's got. Avery Bradley I'm kind of meh on, and Xavier Henry will never be more than a role player. I think his offensive upside is limited, but he's got the tools to improve as a defender.


I think Johnson has a Caron Butler like upside except that he's a bit bigger. He of course needs to work on his ball handling and improve his shot where he already has 3 point range. Avery Bradley, I don't know much about, and Xavier Henry has all the tools but doesn't seems very raw, he probably should have stayed in school.


----------



## BlakeJesus

f22egl said:


> I think Johnson has a Caron Butler like upside except that he's a bit bigger. He of course needs to work on his ball handling and improve his shot where he already has 3 point range. Avery Bradley, I don't know much about, and Xavier Henry has all the tools but doesn't seems very raw, he probably should have stayed in school.


Sounds about right. A taller, longer, stronger, faster, with a better three point shot, and an infinitely better shot blocking-Caron Butler...with a better vertical. 

When I say he has limited upside, I mean he's a fantastic player that probably isn't going to get too much better because he's already got a great skill set. 

Avery Bradly is a super athletic, short two guard who plays really good defense. Good spot up three point shooter, but not much in the way of creating his own shot or running an offense IMO.

And I like Xavier a lot, but only to certain teams. If he goes to the wrong team and doesn't develop his career could be that of a Brandon Rush. If he goes to the right team though, he could be really good. What I mean by the "right team" is a team with a talented PG. He'll need somebody to create for him, but he's a lights out spot up shooter. He's not entirely explosive, but he's got a pretty polished offensive game. I like his passing ability too, especially considering he'll be spending a lot of time off ball. Not a bad slasher, sometimes, though. I like his defensive potential though, if he goes to a team like the Bucks, Bulls, or maybe even the Hornets, he could develop really nicely.


----------



## Dissonance

> Minnesota offering Jonny Flynn and two first-round picks (16 and 23) to Indiana for a package that includes the 10th pick, sources tell Y!


-WojYahooNBA


----------



## BlakeJesus

That would be an awful trade by the T Wolves...I kinda like the Pacers though, and I would love to see them draft Willie Warren with that 23rd pick.

They have to be giving up more than just the 10th...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Best. Trade. Ever. I'm sure we'd be giving up Brandon Rush and some other player, maybe AJ Price. But that's an incredible trade. I'd probably give 10 for 16 and 23 or Flynn, but both together makes it outstanding. Not to mention Flynn would be great in Obie's offense.

Edit: Guess not. The Wolves turned down Flynn for #10. So much for that rumor.


----------



## HKF

Let's hope Indiana does that. I'd love to see Flynn out of the triangle, plus Indiana would still have two picks. Not sure why Minnesota seems intent on becoming the worst franchise in the league.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Figured that would never happen, it was so incredibly one sided.


----------



## jmk

> Nets team president Rod Thorn, who pulled off the blockbuster deal for Jason Kidd in 2001, has expressed interest in Paul in recent weeks. Reportedly, the Nets have offered Devin Harris and the No. 3 overall pick in Thursday's NBA draft, but the Hornets, starting a new era under first-time coach Monty Williams, are not ready to part with the face of the franchise and their only box-office draw.
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...s_hornets_guard_chris_paul.html#ixzz0rXisrfxt


This is going to be an exciting draft.


----------



## BlakeJesus

If, and that is a MASSIVE if, the Hornets move Chris Paul, another point guard probably won't be involved in the deal. The only way you make that trade if you're NO is if you're sold on Collison as your future at PG, you can get rid of one of those terrible contacts, AND you're absolutely enamored with what you're getting in return. The chances of anything working out is so incredibly unlikely.


----------



## E.H. Munro

GregOden said:


> If, and that is a MASSIVE if, the Hornets move Chris Paul, another point guard probably won't be involved in the deal. The only way you make that trade if you're NO is if you're sold on Collison as your future at PG, you can get rid of one of those terrible contacts, AND you're absolutely enamored with what you're getting in return. The chances of anything working out is so incredibly unlikely.


I don't even know what the Nets would have that New Orleans would want. Aside from Cousins. They'd need to find a third team to take Harris in exchange for something good to bundle with Cousins. And that's a trade that couldn't be made until this summer anyway.


----------



## Wade County

Wow, I just saw NBADraft.net compared Udoh to Jerome Moiso...I don't think I can ever go to that website again.


----------



## f22egl

^^ But DeShawn Stevenson is so much like Michael Jordan!


----------



## Wade County

:laugh:

I just google'd Jerome Moiso, a link to a picture came up for a website named 'angrycelticsfans'


----------



## chapi

Sixers are hearing offers for AI and want to draft Turner


----------



## Dissonance

Interesting stuff. 


> Perhaps it won’t be long until panic starts to set into the Minnesota Timberwolves, where two things need to become increasingly clear: They’re far overvaluing Al Jefferson’s(notes) trade value; and Syracuse’s Wesley Johnson is no longer assured to be available to them with the fourth pick in Thursday’s NBA draft.
> 
> All along, the Wolves had planned to select Johnson at No. 4, and yet the New Jersey Nets are holding serious discussions about drafting the small forward and taking their chances with trying to sign a power forward in free agency. The Nets had long favored Derrick Favors, but are debating now about how long it will take for him to become a regular contributor. New Jersey is still contemplating DeMarcus Cousins, too.
> 
> Under general manager David Kahn, the Wolves are becoming the organization that no one wants to send players. Kahn’s condescending, abrasive style is frustrating to rival GMs and agents because few people believe he has the background, knowledge or credentials to even hold the job. To his credit, Kahn did hire a personable assistant GM, Tony Ronzone, who can work the phones for him.
> 
> Nevertheless, Cousins wouldn’t work out for the Wolves. Nor did Georgetown center Greg Monroe, who traveled to the two teams in the next two spots, Sacramento and Golden State. Favors reluctantly worked out for the Wolves only to have Kahn insult him by calling him “out of shape.” This infuriated Favors’ agent Wallace Prather, and has strained the relationship there. It makes no sense for the Wolves to draft another power forward, anyway.
> 
> 
> Kahn has tried to assure agents he’s going to move Jefferson before the season, but it won’t be long until he realizes how little value his power forward has with such an expensive contract and a reconstructed knee. The Wolves have two power forwards, Jefferson and Kevin Love(notes), who don’t complement each other, and no center.
> 
> Minnesota wants Memphis’ Rudy Gay(notes) in free agency, but sources say the only way Gay will even consider the Wolves is if they massively overpay him. That’s why the Wolves were so determined to draft Johnson and why they have to be terrified that he could be gone at No. 4.



http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AlE7.D9hlwBP2xOgKUmmbkC8vLYF?slug=aw-draftbuzz062210


----------



## MemphisX

If New Orleans turns down Harris/3/+(27 & Lee or Williams) for Paul they will regret it. They are not contending in the West this season. Nobody is giving up a package like that next offseason with the CBA unsettled and Paul only having a year left on his deal and no way he resigns in that noncontending situation. Make that trade and flip Harris/Okafor for 10/Ford/Dunleavy to Bird in Indy.

Then New Orleans has a bushel of assets and primed to rebuild under the new CBA:

Collison
Courtney Lee
DeMarcus Cousins
10
11
27
Marcus Thornton
David West - traded at the deadline in 2010
Top 5 pick in 2011

That is a nice core to have because I can't see them building around Paul fast enough to soothe him.


----------



## chapi

Organized Chaos said:


> Interesting stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AlE7.D9hlwBP2xOgKUmmbkC8vLYF?slug=aw-draftbuzz062210


Seems like a try to swap picks by new jersey and get something in return. do the wolves have something of value fot the nets??


----------



## HB

If the Nets draft Johnson, no need following them this season.


----------



## E.H. Munro

MemphisX said:


> If New Orleans turns down Harris/3/+(27 & Lee or Williams) for Paul they will regret it. They are not contending in the West this season. Nobody is giving up a package like that next offseason with the CBA unsettled and Paul only having a year left on his deal and no way he resigns in that noncontending situation. Make that trade and flip Harris/Okafor for 10/Ford/Dunleavy to Bird in Indy.
> 
> Then New Orleans has a bushel of assets and primed to rebuild under the new CBA:
> 
> Collison
> Courtney Lee
> DeMarcus Cousins
> 10
> 11
> 27
> Marcus Thornton
> David West - traded at the deadline in 2010
> Top 5 pick in 2011
> 
> That is a nice core to have because I can't see them building around Paul fast enough to soothe him.


Yeah, if Indy would make the Okafor/Harris part of the deal, that's a package worth moving Paul for. They can add roleplayers in this draft and then look to the next two free agent classes to round out the team.


----------



## f22egl

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=16541



> *The Wiz Will Buy Picks:* The one thing Wizards fans can take solace in is new owner Ted Leonsis loves draft picks. The Wizards currently hold the #1, the #30 and the #35 picks in the 2010 NBA Draft.
> 
> Team president Ernie Grunfeld has told more than a few agents he has the green light to move around the draft if he wants to, and buying picks out for cash has already been approved.
> 
> Sources near the situation say Grunfeld has one more year to get the Wizards moving in the right direction or he'll be replaced next summer. This draft and the impending free agency is important to Ernie's job security and as a result some insiders believe he Wizards could be extremely active on draft night, a role usually played by the Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> The Wizards have six players that will likely be under contract next season, meaning they need a minimum of seven players between the draft and free agency. With John Wall being the centerpiece of the Wizards draft plan, surrounding him with a few of his peers in this class looks likely.
> 
> Sources close to the situation say the Wizards could look to load up Oklahoma City style, in what most experts' belief to be a very deep draft in terms of roster level players that could be available in the bottom of the first round or the early parts of the second.
> 
> Look for the Wizards to be a bit busier than normal; Ernie Grunfeld's job depends on it.


----------



## jmk

chapi said:


> Seems like a try to swap picks by new jersey and get something in return. do the wolves have something of value fot the nets??


Exactly. The Nets won't draft Johnson at #3. They're just trying to dupe that idiot David Kahn into giving up extra pieces that he doesn't have to to get the man he wants.


----------



## f22egl

Nets passing on Favors?



> New Jersey Is Having Second Thoughts: It seems the New Jersey Nets are strongly considering passing on Derrick Favors.
> 
> Sources close to the situation say there has been a heated debate raging with New Jersey in which there is a belief that drafting Wesley Johnson with the #3 pick might be the smarter play for the Nets and drafting a power forward with the #27 (Tiny Gallon) and even the #31 (Gani Lawal) might pay bigger dividends.
> 
> Apparently the Nets have been underwhelmed by Derrick Favors overall skill set, and there were talks that Favors' conditioning was a problem in a recent workout.
> 
> There is almost no doubting that Favors is going to be a future stud at this level, but it will take a year or two for him to develop and it seems the Nets are strongly considering passing on the project player in favor of a ready to contribute guy and that could be Wesley Johnson.
> 
> Should the Nets actually pass on Favors and go Johnson, that could radically change the dynamics of the draft as Minnesota would be without their prime target in Johnson and Favors, while an great prospect, doesn't fit in Minnesota at all.
> 
> This last minute waffling is very common, so it will be interesting to see what New Jersey does at #3, because all of a sudden a pick that was a virtual lock for weeks, seems like it could change in the next 48 hours.


----------



## E.H. Munro

> The Wiz Will Buy Picks: The one thing Wizards fans can take solace in is new owner Ted Leonsis loves draft picks. The Wizards currently hold the #1, the #30 and the #35 picks in the 2010 NBA Draft.
> 
> Team president Ernie Grunfeld has told more than a few agents he has the green light to move around the draft if he wants to, and buying picks out for cash has already been approved.
> 
> Sources near the situation say Grunfeld has one more year to get the Wizards moving in the right direction or he'll be replaced next summer. This draft and the impending free agency is important to Ernie's job security and as a result some insiders believe he Wizards could be extremely active on draft night, a role usually played by the Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> The Wizards have six players that will likely be under contract next season, meaning they need a minimum of seven players between the draft and free agency. With John Wall being the centerpiece of the Wizards draft plan, surrounding him with a few of his peers in this class looks likely.
> 
> Sources close to the situation say the Wizards could look to load up Oklahoma City style, in what most experts' belief to be a very deep draft in terms of roster level players that could be available in the bottom of the first round or the early parts of the second.
> 
> Look for the Wizards to be a bit busier than normal; Ernie Grunfeld's job depends on it.


Hope you have a new job lined up Ernie, because if you're counting on this draft to save you you're going to be unemployed by Christmas.


----------



## Tom

Because we know this team will contend next year...Yikes!


----------



## HB

You dont pass on Favors to draft Wes Johnson. Take Cousins instead. So frustrating reading stuff like that. Johnson isn't a superstar.



> Jonathan Givony, in previewing Draft Express' upcoming mock draft, says the Nets are going with...Wesley Johnson, the 6'7" Syracuse small forward:
> 
> "Wesley Johnson is moving up to 3, New Jersey, on our next mock coming shortly," Givony tweets. "Told New Jersey will take him and go for a PF in free agency."


 - Netsdaily

**** this.


----------



## HKF

The Nets picking Wesley Johnson would be quite a failure. Let's hope Thorn is not this stupid.


----------



## Hibachi!

Apparently teams are worried that Cousins may have bi-polar disorder.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Hibachi! said:


> Apparently teams are worried that Cousins may have bi-polar disorder.


I hear that he actually has schizophrenia and murdered his family after smoking a bunch of weed with Michael Beasley. Teams should stay far away from him, except for Boston. :bsmile:


----------



## jmk

I've heard it's extremely hard for teams to leak false information to the media a day or two before the draft...


----------



## FSH

from Chad Ford Twitter


> @chadfordinsider Just spoke with 2 sources & looks like Turner is lock at 2, *& Wes Johnson now has lead at 3 in NJ.* Just updated mock: http://es.pn/dqkTEf


----------



## HB

Whoopeee!!! 

Wasn't sold on Favors, but there's no way Johnson is a better prospect than Cousins.


----------



## jmk

This is what some people like to call a "smoke screen." At least I hope it's a smoke screen rather than Rod taking an extra long rip and pull.


----------



## HB

Cept the Wolves dont really need Johnson or Favors


----------



## E.H. Munro

Actually they could use both. They desperately need a primary help defender and a wing scorer. What they have at the moment are two undersized post defenders with bad knees, 17 point guards and the worst wing rotation in the NBA.


----------



## Dissonance

Yep. This is the best thing that could happen to them. I guess only way for Kahn to build an actual team is by accident. Take Favors who's a much better fit with Jefferson or Love (trade one of them) and try your chances at overpaying for Rudy Gay at SF. 

Don't get me wrong, Cousins to me is BPA (if I were them I'd take him and figure it out). But it doesn't sound like they're are interested.


----------



## E.H. Munro

DeMarcus Cousins just got arrested with a three grams of crack and a 14 year old hooker. Teams should stay away. :bsmile:


----------



## cpawfan

HKF said:


> The Nets picking Wesley Johnson would be quite a failure. Let's hope Thorn is not this stupid.


Oh he is, he definitely is that stupid


----------



## cpawfan

jmk said:


> This is what some people like to call a "smoke screen." At least I hope it's a smoke screen rather than Rod taking an extra long rip and pull.


Having faith that Rod Thorn will do the right thing is like a Jewish child believing in the Easter Bunny


----------



## JerryWest

Yep, looks like it is going to be

1) Wall
2) Turner
3) Favors
4) Johnson
5) Cousins

Then a big crap shoot after that.


----------



## cpawfan

Kenneth said:


> Yep, looks like it is going to be
> 
> 1) Rose
> 2) Turner
> 3) Favors
> 4) Johnson
> 5) Cousins
> 
> Then a big crap shoot after that.


Rose????


----------



## Dissonance

> Detroit: Barring a trade or Cousins somehow falling past Warriors (not happening), Ed Davis will be going 7. Al-Farouq "doesn't make sense."


- DraftExpress


----------



## JerryWest

cpawfan said:


> Rose????


opps, Wall, there games are so similar I blacked out lol


----------



## JerryWest

But anyways I think the top 5 is set in stone.

Then 6 to 15 is a collection of talent is in the same "tier" and can go different ways depending on personal preferences.


----------



## jmk

Still holding out a good bit of hope that the power duo of Stefanski and Collins **** this up hardcore.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Organized Chaos said:


> - DraftExpress


WTF?

They're the same ones that said that AFA was almost certain to go to Detroit. Now he doesn't make sense?

Everything we're hearing right now is 90% BS. I'm already tired of sifting through it.


----------



## jmk

> Still later, Adrian Wojnarowski tweets that the Nets may just be pushing the Timberwolves into a deal for Johnson. "If Minny wants its man at No 4, sources say NJ will make Minny pay with picks."


Mmhmm.


----------



## Dissonance

Pacers Fan said:


> WTF?
> 
> *They're the same ones that said that AFA was almost certain to go to Detroit. Now he doesn't make sense?*
> 
> Everything we're hearing right now is 90% BS. I'm already tired of sifting through it.


Well, AFA canceled his workout with Detroit. He wants to go to LA. 


I do agree though. A lot of smoke and BS gets thrown around this time. But news/info does change.


----------



## JerryWest

jmk said:


> Mmhmm.


I'm calling BS on that one.

If I were the Twolves and and the Nets threatened to draft Johnson, I'd let them.

And then I'd be ecstatic to get Favors, who has a chance of being the best player in the draft. At the very worse, he would be a great defensive presence at the PF spot to pair with the more offensive minded Jefferson/Love. He's also more an athletic scrappy player offensively now and that wouldn't need set plays run for him.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Kenneth said:


> I'm calling BS on that one.
> 
> If I were the Twolves and and the Nets threatened to draft Johnson, I'd let them.
> 
> And then I'd be ecstatic to get Favors, who has a chance of being the best player in the draft. At the very worse, he would be a great defensive presence at the PF spot to pair with the more offensive minded Jefferson/Love. He's also more an athletic scrappy player offensively now and that wouldn't need set plays run for him.


That would be _teh ossum_ if the Nets drafted Johnson and Minnesota went with Favours and then turned around and made a sign & trade deal for Rudy Gay with Love or Jefferson heading south. The only way it could get any better than that would be for New Jersey's big free agent signings to be Carlos Boozer and Ray Allen.


----------



## HB

See like I said the Wolves dont really need Favors because the minutes arent there. Love, Jefferson and then Favors is a crowded front court. Johnson on the other hand isnt a super star, so why draft him at 3 or 4. Trade down, pick up Henry, Anderson and Warren. Call it a day and wait for Rubio.


----------



## Dissonance

HB said:


> See like I said the Wolves dont really need Favors because the minutes arent there. Love, Jefferson and then Favors is a crowded front court. Johnson on the other hand isnt a super star, so why draft him at 3 or 4. Trade down, pick up Henry, Anderson and Warren. Call it a day and wait for Rubio.


They're gonna deal Love or Jefferson though. That's why you do it. 


They should take Cousins and deal one or both, but that won't happen.


----------



## Nimreitz

Everything seems to be coming together now. 1. Wall; 2. Turner; 3-4. Johnson-Favors (in some order); 5-6. Cousins-Monroe (in some order); 7. Davis; 8. Aminu; 9. Babbitt.

Now we gotta start concentrating on the rumors at the end of the lottery and the rumored promises in the second half.

Griz will probably take Paul George at 12 or 16 (if the trade goes through), but that's really the only firm thing outside the lottery that I've heard.


----------



## FSH

Organized Chaos said:


> They're gonna deal Love or Jefferson though. That's why you do it.
> 
> 
> They should take Cousins and deal one or both, but that won't happen.


Yah because that what Minny needs right now is a headcase in Cousins..If i needed a PF i would much rather have Udoh or Monroe

Cousins = Next Robert Tractor Traylor


----------



## HKF

Why would Utah take Babbitt though at 9? They don't need a wing player. And no, Babbitt is not the clear 9th best player either. Also Cousins can't be the next tractor traylor because he is legitimate center size (6'11), where as Robert was 6'8. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> Why would Utah take Babbitt though at 9? They don't need a wing player. And no, Babbitt is not the clear 9th best player either. Also Cousins can't be the next tractor traylor because he is legitimate center size (6'11), where as Robert was 6'8. Makes a world of difference.


I think Babbitt is garbage, it just seems like everything I've seen is how much Utah likes Babbitt. Plus, they might not resign Korver, so Utah will be 1 player short of their white guy quota.


----------



## HKF

Utah has a ton of white guys (Kirilekno, Okur, Fesenko, Koufus). At least give them a big in Aldrich.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> Utah has a ton of white guys (Kirilekno, Okur, Fesenko, Koufus). At least give them a big in Aldrich.


Haven't heard anything about Cole going there, but Babbitt has been everywhere for a week or more. Monroe would be really nice, and if Golden State don't go for him, he could definitely slide to Utah because it appears that Davis and Aminu are locks for 7 and 8.


----------



## JerryWest

Nimreitz said:


> Everything seems to be coming together now. 1. Wall; 2. Turner; 3-4. Johnson-Favors (in some order); 5-6. Cousins-Monroe (in some order); 7. Davis; 8. Aminu; 9. Babbitt.
> 
> Now we gotta start concentrating on the rumors at the end of the lottery and the rumored promises in the second half.
> 
> Griz will probably take Paul George at 12 or 16 (if the trade goes through), but that's really the only firm thing outside the lottery that I've heard.


I don't think anyone has any idea what Jazz are going to do other than they are leaning towards a PF/C. Pistons want Cousins or Monroe. It looks like they can only get Cousins by trading up and then pray Warriors go with Aminu in order to get Monroe. Also while Monroe is probably the "6th best player" tentatively there's a 50/50 chance the warriors go with Al-Farouq Aminu instead for their run and gun system.

Aldrich could go to the Pistons or Jazz, although he slides if no one gets him there.

I think Aminu to the Clippers is looking likely at this point if he is available (assuming the Warriors don't nab him) with a small chance that the Clippers grab Gordon Hayward (maybe 25%). If Aminu is gone, then it's a big crap shoot as to what the Clippers are going to do.


----------



## Dissonance

FSH said:


> Yah because that what Minny needs right now is a headcase in Cousins..If i needed a PF i would much rather have Udoh or Monroe
> 
> Cousins = Next Robert Tractor Traylor


Please. He's much more talented and one of the top 3 players in the draft. Headcase stuff is nonsense and it's things all overblown.


----------



## JerryWest

1 - Wall
2 - Turner
3 - Favors
4 - Johnson
5 - Cousins
6 - Monroe or Aminu
7 - Davis or Monroe
8 - Aminu or Hayward or Babbitt
9 - Davis, Udoh, Aldrich, Hayward
10 - Udoh, Aldrich, Hayward
11 - ??
12 - Paul George
13 - ??
14 - ??
15 - ??


----------



## Nimreitz

Reports on 11 are Henry, Patterson, Aldrich.


----------



## Dissonance

I also thought I read earlier Monroe is still in play for Kings at 5.


----------



## f22egl

FSH said:


> *Cousins = Next Robert Tractor Traylor*


No. Cousins is longer and has a better back to the basket game.


----------



## JerryWest

I think Cousins is a Zach Randolph / Curry Hybrid but two inches taller and Derrick Coleman like mentally. That's not bad, but there's no way I see him being the best player in the draft like some people are claiming (no way I see him better than Wall).


----------



## HB

Kenneth said:


> 1 - Wall
> 2 - Turner
> 3 - Favors
> 4 - Johnson
> 5 - Cousins
> 6 - Monroe or Aminu
> 7 - Davis or Monroe
> 8 - Aminu or Hayward or Babbitt
> 9 - Davis, Udoh, Aldrich, Hayward
> 10 - Udoh, Aldrich, Hayward
> 11 - ??
> 12 - Paul George
> 13 - ??
> 14 - ??
> 15 - ??


I dont think Johnson will go 4, might slide.


----------



## Tooeasy

pretty off topic but daniel orton gives one hell of an interview!!!


----------



## jmk

Um...is Xavier seriously like that...or is he playing a character?

Orton is great, though.

"I like steak with garlic mashed potatoes."


----------



## HKF

You can tell Daniel gets his charm from posting on these boards, lol. I hope he lands in a good place.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Boston. :bsmile:


----------



## Tooeasy

k so I saw this video earlier and got a chuckle.... look at monty williams doin work on udoh!! starts about 40 seconds in


----------



## HKF

Monty Williams really worked his way up from being a player. I think he was a coach for something like a decade. He was a really good college player at Notre Dame too.


----------



## Pacers Fan

If Udoh can be pushed off the block by nearly 40-year-old Monty Williams who hasn't played in 8 years, he really, really needs to bulk up. He also needs to go up stronger with the ball. Monty blocked him from low angles 2-3 times.


----------



## jmk

Um, he was fouling Udoh on nearly every back down. That was part of the drill, seeing if he could get under his skin. These coaches aren't just testing their physical abilities out there.


----------



## Vuchato

Stein and Ford are saying that the Nets are looking at Wes because they believe he'll get them Boozer, they have the same agent and not the same position. I am reminded that Thorn has no idea how to build a roster that has pieces that actually compliment each other well. Take a fast break SF to sign a half court PF? great idea.


----------



## Tom

I'd stay away from Boozer and stay young for now.


----------



## MemphisX

I just don't understand it. Even if you are going after Boozer, Favors is still a better fit as you can bring him along slowly and eventually Boozer comes off the bench as a great 3rd big when he is older. Jersey has the chance to lock in a great frontline for the next 4-5 years and you can get athletic wings very easily. You won't be able to get a Favors/Cousins type big man without another top 5 pick or MAX capspace.


----------



## Nimreitz

MemphisX said:


> I just don't understand it. Even if you are going after Boozer, Favors is still a better fit as you can bring him along slowly and eventually Boozer comes off the bench as a great 3rd big when he is older. Jersey has the chance to lock in a great frontline for the next 4-5 years and you can get athletic wings very easily. You won't be able to get a Favors/Cousins type big man without another top 5 pick or MAX capspace.


Luckily the Nets will have plenty of top 5 picks in the next few years.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Yeah, especially if they draft Johnson and sign Boozer.


----------



## cpawfan

MemphisX said:


> I just don't understand it.


Thorn is a moron


----------



## Dissonance

It's Ford so.



> However, the latest thing I'm hearing out of Minnesota may have the most legs. Sources have told me that the Wolves and Grizzlies have been discussing a swap that would send Jefferson to the Grizzlies for Zach Randolph. The deal would allow the Wolves to save a lot of money over time. Randolph has one year, $17.6 million left on his contract. Jefferson has three years, $42 million left.
> 
> According to sources, Randolph's ongoing legal problems aren't an imediment to Minnesota who is doing the trade in an effort to get out of Jefferson's deal and free up more playing time for Kevin Love and potentially Derrick Favors if he falls to them with the No. 4 pick.
> 
> While sources stressed that the two sides were still just discussing the deal, one source sounded optimistic that it could actually happen.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/17014/wolves-burning-up-the-phones



Tyreke/Cousins. Ridiculous (if true). 



> Sacramento has decided to draft Kentucky's DeMarcus Cousins with the 5th pick, multiple sources with direct knowledge of Kings plans tell Y!


- WojYahooNBA


----------



## jmk

Word is that everything the Nets do tomorrow will be with LeBron James in mind. So, get ready. This should be a pretty wild draft.


----------



## UD40

I've heard a few Heat rumors:

-Sell the pick (1.2 mill) to help with free agency
-Promise to Daniel Orton
-Trade for a future 1st
-Trying to move up into the lotto


----------



## Tom

Love can't play 2 nights in a row...so I don't know if he needs more PT.


----------



## Dissonance

That Jefferson for Randolph rumor also includes 16th (Minn) and 12th pick (Mem) swaps according to DX.


----------



## HKF

As long as Turner goes to Philly, Cousins goes to Sacto and Udoh goes to Utah, I'm gold. Can't wait to see Cousins banging with Yao, Bynum, Oden, Lopez, Duncan and Ibaka.


----------



## HKF

Someone needs to explain to me why Chad Ford has a job. This dude keeps saying why Udoh should not be picked in the top 10, yet Wes Johnson is a top 5 pick. This is beyond infuriating. Everyone knows Udoh is a role player, but with three clear NBA skills for a big man, shot blocking, ball-handling and finishing.


----------



## FSH

From ESPN Chat Today


> [Comment From PhilPhil: ]
> Demarcus, what's your favorite movie?
> 
> Henry Abbott:
> Cousins: "The Notebook."


This answer has made me change my opinion on him he is no longer a headcase to me...Any guy that admit his favorite movie is The Notebook is okay in my book i thought for sure he would be like every other guy and say Scarface or Godfather


----------



## Tooeasy

miami dumped cook with the 18th pick for the 32nd.... more caproom I suppose


----------



## Dissonance

Rumor is Thunder want Larry Sanders.



And looks like everyone is available in GS.


> NBA source: There's a firesale in Golden State & everyone's available except Curry. Owner trying to make team more attractive for new buyer.
> 
> - DraftExpress


----------



## HKF

Tooeasy said:


> miami dumped cook with the 18th pick for the 32nd.... more caproom I suppose


How about a link?


----------



## FSH

HKF said:


> How about a link?


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2010/news/story?id=5320725

Hell of a trade for OKC another pick to add another young guy to the team...If i was OKC and Daniel Orton was there i would be doing backflips for joy


----------



## UD40

Just the Heat making room to land Wade, Bosh and LeBron.

I don't mind this move.


----------



## Dissonance

But that's not happening though. More like Wade, JJ or Ray, and Amare.


----------



## UD40

Ray Allen? Lol.


----------



## Dissonance

I said OR. And he's cheaper than JJ and gives you shooter. I was just throwing it out there as an example for less than Bron though.


----------



## Sleepepro

Mavs confirm that their 2.9 million TPE is up for sale for a 1st round pick


----------



## FSH

Organized Chaos said:


> It's Ford so.
> 
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/17014/wolves-burning-up-the-phones


Why would Minny cut Zach after making that trade? He has a huge expiring contract and he is a good player i would expect he would be one hell of a trade chip at the trade deadline this season


----------



## Dissonance

Sorry HKF


> Hearing more and more that Ekpe Udoh is going 6th to GS. No final decision there but they seem to be leaning that way. Screws everything up


-DraftExpress 





> Thunder holding serious talks with Pacers to trade Eric Maynor, 18th and 21st picks for Indy's 10th pick, sources tell Y!


-WojYahooNBA


----------



## Wade County

Sucks for you HKF - Udoh is gonna be eating pine behind Biedrins.


----------



## Blue

OKC is doing work. Who do they take, at #10?


----------



## Dissonance

MB30 said:


> Sucks for you HKF - Udoh is gonna be eating pine behind Biedrins.


Word is up they're entertaining a fire sale for everyone but Curry.



Some more stuff on them and others from Ford



> Georgia Tech big man Derrick Favors is back in favor in New Jersey. A league source told me on Wednesday night that after 24 hours of debate, it looks like Favors has re-emerged as the favorite to go No. 3. After a so-so Favors workout on Monday, the Nets began to move toward Syracuse forward Wes Johnson. But with the draft now less than 24 hours away, Favors has re-emerged as the favorite. The news squashes the prevailing theory around the league that drafting Johnson was a precursor to the Nets signing free agent forward Carlos Boozer this summer. Both Johnson and Boozer are represented by the same agent, Rob Pelinka. The source stressed that the decision wasn't a final one and that the Nets were also exploring potential trade options with the No. 3 pick. But if the draft were held tonight, Favors would be the pick.
> 
> I'm not sure if Minnesota will greet the news with joy or relief. They focused in on Johnson early but got comfortable with the idea of taking Favors at 4 over the course of the last 24 hours. The Wolves continue to look for an Al Jefferson deal after being rebuffed by Detroit over the weekend (Wolves offered Jefferson for Tayshaun Prince and No. 7) and the Grizzlies (for Zach Randolph) earlier in the day.
> 
> The Kings, as we've been reporting all week, are still leaning toward taking DeMarcus Cousins at No. 5 if both Favors and Wes Johnson are off the board. A team source disputes a report that the Kings have made up their mind, but as we told you last night, the consensus remains with Cousins.
> 
> The Warriors are talking to a number of teams about potential trades and it looks like the No. 6 pick in the draft is up for grabs. The cost, however is high. The Warriors want whoever takes the pick to take on the contract of Monta Ellis as part of the deal. If the Warriors keep the pick, they're deciding between Greg Monroe and Ekpe Udoh. My source continues to support what I wrote last night -- Udoh has the edge.
> 
> The Pistons have been exploring a number of deals, but at this point they seem pretty set at No. 7. Of course they would to land Demarcus Cousins. But the Pistons seem content to take Greg Monroe or Ed Davis here. While the team is high on both Monroe, Davis and Ekpe Udoh, Detroit is still leaning toward Greg Monroe here if he's on the board.
> 
> The Raptors have had serious talks today with the Portland TrailBlazers about a deal that would send the 22nd pick and Rudy Fernandez to Toronto for the 13th pick. The Blazers have been very aggressive about getting up into the lottery, but have been reluctant to part with both Fernandez and the 22nd pick to do it.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/17022/wednesday-night-draft-chatter


----------



## HKF

Well Udoh does fit with Golden State, but damn they have so many friggin bigs. Wright, Randolph, Biedrins, Turiaf, even D-League guys Hunter and Tolliver who proved to be nice backups. I sure hope the Warriors take a wing.


----------



## HKF

Also getting Maynor would be a good move for the Pacers. Since they screwed up by taking Hansbrough a year ago, this finally gives them a legit point guard prospect. Maynor can really play, but it's not like you're going to get many minutes backing up D-Will and then Westbrook. He had a good rookie year considering.


----------



## Wade County

Agreed - I like Maynor's game, he could be a George Hill type as a starter for Indiana.


----------



## Dissonance

1st one is probably unlikely, but interesting nonetheless.



> Hearing some chatter from a trusted NBA source about a potential Gilbert Arenas for Vince Carter trade in the works. Wonder how real it is.
> 
> Also heard that GS has a trade offer on the table to move Gadzuric and Biedrins to Denver for Kenyon Martin. Can't be done till August 22nd.


-DraftExpress


----------



## HKF

Now that would be a great deal for Denver. They need length and size in the worst way and K-Mart is expiring.


----------



## Vuchato

> NEW YORK – Boston is considering two offers for its No. 19 pick, one from Memphis and one from New Jersey, a source with knowledge of the selection told ESPN.com Wednesday night.
> 
> The Celtics are mulling over an offer from Memphis for the Grizzlies No. 25 and 28 picks while the Nets are looking at shipping the No. 27 pick in the first round and No. 31 in the second round to the Celtics for No. 19.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/category/_/name/draft-reports

Interesting that both are being considered, but I suppose a second rounder is sometimes better than a first.


----------



## Blue

Organized Chaos said:


> 1st one is probably unlikely, but interesting nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> -DraftExpress


Hope thats not true, Gilbert has a worst contract than Rashard.


----------



## Diable

So...I guess OKC would want to go up to 10 for a big man...Ed Davis or whoever is there. If they could get a legit center and add a spot up shooter somewhere that team would look pretty scary. It's pretty nice to have a good backup point guard too though and since there really aren't many attractive ones in this draft it seems like that package might get you an even higher pick.


----------



## jmk

Vuchato said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/category/_/name/draft-reports
> 
> Interesting that both are being considered, but I suppose a second rounder is sometimes better than a first.


How great would it be if the Nets got that trade done and then went and traded with Memphis for 25 and 28.


----------



## LamarButler

Blue Magic said:


> Hope thats not true, Gilbert has a worst contract than Rashard.


No ball for Dwight I would think.


----------



## jmk

Also, another Nets-related rumor is that they are looking to deal Dooling, possibly for a 1st.



Chris Sheridan said:


> The Nets could find themselves with an additional selection in the late teens or 20s if they can swing a trade involving veteran Keyon Dooling, who is particularly attractive to teams looking to clear salary-cap space. Dooling is on the cap for $3.83 million next season, but he has a $500,000 buyout that would allow a team that acquires him to clear an additional $3.3 million in cap room.


----------



## Dissonance

Diable said:


> So...I guess OKC would want to go up to 10 for a big man...Ed Davis or whoever is there. If they could get a legit center and add a spot up shooter somewhere that team would look pretty scary. It's pretty nice to have a good backup point guard too though and since there really aren't many attractive ones in this draft it seems like that package might get you an even higher pick.


I read earlier from DX it might be Aldrich they're looking at at 10.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Organized Chaos said:


> I read earlier from DX it might be Aldrich they're looking at at 10.


That makes a lot of sense, he'd be ideal for their needs. Alabi & Whiteside might be better long-term, but Aldrich will contribute next year.



Vuchato said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/category/_/name/draft-reports
> 
> Interesting that both are being considered, but I suppose a second rounder is sometimes better than a first.


The Nets scenario would probably include a future pick as well if they were taking it over 25 & 28. Or maybe Keyon Dooling/warm body for 'Sheed is involved in there (because the Celtics have five healthy players under contract to start next year at the moment, no Bird rights to KryptoNate, and a benchful of flotsam & jetsam).


----------



## Vuchato

^If/when Sheed retires, does his contract not count against the cap at all? I'm sure you could get your choice of any two of Yi, Humphries, and Dooling with that, along with the pick swap. I'd have to imagine the Celtics could get more than that, though, for basically a large TPE, this summer.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Vuchato said:


> ^If/when Sheed retires, does his contract not count against the cap at all? I'm sure you could get your choice of any two of Yi, Humphries, and Dooling with that, along with the pick swap. I'd have to imagine the Celtics could get more than that, though, for basically a large TPE, this summer.


I'm assuming that New Jersey will be looking at trades/sign & trades, so a retiring player that counts as salary in a trade, but doesn't need to be paid because he's retiring is nearly as valuable as Dooling or Howard (guys with team options). Boston would probably just be using Dooling to acquire more players anyway. Humphries or Yi would certainly be welcomed replacements for Shellhead.


----------



## Blue

In the last 30 mins:


> # To be completely open, two agents and one league source. RT @woodywommack @AlexKennedyNBA Three people or three agents? 16 minutes ago via web
> 
> # I'm not sure who or what it pertains to but three different people have told me Otis has something up sleeve or that something is brewing. 20 minutes ago via web
> 
> # I continue to hear from multiple sources that Otis Smith has something up his sleeve. 29 minutes ago via web


:gopray:


----------



## Nimreitz

Who is Memphis targeting from 16-19. Sure looks like they're doing their damnedest to trade into that range. My guess is Paul George; they have a deal to take him, but don't feel comfortable with him in the lottery.


----------



## jmk

He won't be there at 16-19.


----------



## HB

Vuchato said:


> Stein and Ford are saying that the Nets are looking at Wes because they believe he'll get them Boozer, they have the same agent and not the same position. I am reminded that Thorn has no idea how to build a roster that has pieces that actually compliment each other well. Take a fast break SF to sign a half court PF? great idea.


Absolutely idiotic. Terrence Williams is a better player than Wes Johnson. Why waste a top 3 pick on a bench player?


----------



## HB

HKF said:


> Also getting Maynor would be a good move for the Pacers. Since they screwed up by taking Hansbrough a year ago, this finally gives them a legit point guard prospect. Maynor can really play, but it's not like you're going to get many minutes backing up D-Will and then Westbrook. He had a good rookie year considering.


Hansbrough will be a better player than Maynor, how's that a bad pick?

As for OKC, if they get Ed Davis they could win the West next year.


----------



## BlakeJesus

HB said:


> Absolutely idiotic. Terrence Williams is a better player than Wes Johnson. Why waste a top 3 pick on a bench player?


I really, really like Terrence Williams. But people are seriously underrating Wes Johnson, I like the kid.


----------



## HB

Is Johnson a better player than Terrence?


----------



## HKF

HB said:


> Hansbrough will be a better player than Maynor, how's that a bad pick?
> 
> As for OKC, if they get Ed Davis they could win the West next year.


Hansbrough wasn't a better player a year ago. Dude was injured and suffering from vertigo. He may never do anything at this level. You riding for a guy after the year he just had, where he contributed absolutely nothing.


----------



## HB

I'll just let Pacers Fan comment on this, and of course Maynor had the better season, Hansbrough was injured most of last year. But remember 'good' players rarely get traded in their rookie season.


----------



## Dissonance

HB said:


> I'll just let Pacers Fan comment on this, and of course Maynor had the better season, Hansbrough was injured most of last year. But remember 'good' players rarely get traded in their rookie season.


Dude, the Jazz dumped him (along with Brewer too) just to avoid tax.


----------



## croco

HB said:


> Is Johnson a better player than Terrence?


Neither of them is going to be a star.


----------



## HB

I disagree but that is pointless (Twill if he develops as he should could make a couple of all star games, he's Igoudala like)...do you draft a guy at 3 to backup a guy more talented on your squad? We are talking the 3rd pick here when there are more pressing needs on the team. You dont waste it on a role player.


----------



## Tom

I'd like to wish Tyler a happy 30th Birthday


----------



## Pacers Fan

HB said:


> I'll just let Pacers Fan comment on this, and of course Maynor had the better season, Hansbrough was injured most of last year. But remember 'good' players rarely get traded in their rookie season.


Well then, here we go.

Hansbrough definitely had a disappointing rookie season because of his injuries. His vertigo problem is a serious one, and he does have a possibility of not getting over it and never playing again. I think he also had another injury this year, whether it be ankle, knee, or whatever (I don't remember), but it's looking like right now he might not be playing in the summer league, which is some experience he really needs.

That said, for the 28-ish games he played this season, he was solid. Shot a terrible percentage from the floor, but he was a workaholic when he played. He drew a ton of fouls, which for a rookie, is quite impressive. He showed a pretty good jumper and the ability to face-up and take someone off the dribble for a quick drive or a spin move into a dunk/layup/foul. As I said earlier, he works very hard when he's on the court and looks like he may have grown. I think he's just as tall as Troy Murphy, so size won't be an issue for him. He's always in attack mode, which may or may not be a good thing. If he has the ball near the basket, he looks to dunk it, which is a breath of fresh air in Indy. If he's even close to a rebound, he'll go for it. He even looks like a solid defender out there.

If his entire career weren't in question right now, I'd be fine with the Pacers trading Murphy and #10 for a PG and starting Hansbrough next year to give him experience. He's probably not ready, but I think if he stays healthy he's probably a 14-9 player down the road.

Now, Eric Maynor had a superb rookie season, and since we apparently can't get Lawson/Collison/Hill/Parker/anyone, I'd take that OKC deal for Maynor and 18/21. Maynor would immediately be an upgrade over Earl Watson and TJ Ford. AJ Price might not be back until December, so in this scenario I see us snatching another PG at 40 or 57, whether it be Jerome Randle, Sherron Collins, or Thomas Heurtel, just someone who can play the point, and then probably a combo guard like Elliott Williams, Willie Warren, Terrico White, or Dominique Jones at 18/21.

In this draft, someone good is going to fall to 18 because guys like Patterson, Larry Sanders, and Alabi will probably go too early, which gives me extra incentive for the Pacers to do this. We could pick up a guy like Avery Bradley who would be absolutely perfect off our bench, and who we also liked in workouts, then another big like Daniel Orton or Hassan Whiteside at 21 who can block shots.

Of course, I've heard this deal is dead, so it's looking like we'll either have to settle for a pretty terrible deal for #10, or take someone who doesn't fit into our system. Regardless, I'd love Eric Maynor on this team.


----------



## GNG

HB said:


> Absolutely idiotic. Terrence Williams is a better player than Wes Johnson. Why waste a top 3 pick on a bench player?


Well, not everyone is going to challenge Jason Kidd's triple-double total.


----------



## thaKEAF

> Grizzlies owner Michael Heisley says the team made a mistake when they passed on drafting DeJuan Blair last June.
> 
> "We should have taken him," Heisley said. "He was 15th on our list. But sometimes, in the heat of the moment, you get derailed. We got swayed by some discussions with the doctors. This year, we're going to take the guy who is next on our list or someone is going to have to do a very good job explaining to me why we're not."
> 
> Memphis has three picks in the first round of this year's NBA Draft to try and rectify their past mistakes.
> 
> "We think we're in a good position in a deep draft," said Heisley. "I


----------



## HB

Good writeup, didnt know his vertigo problem was that serious. Sad guy could have definitely proved a lot of doubters wrong. Elliot Williams and Warren wont be on the board for those other picks though.

Couple of other rumors



> Adrian Wojnarowski
> 
> If Maryland's Greivis Vasquez slips out of tirst round, don't expect the guard to get past Miami with 32nd pick, league executives say.





> Andy Katz reports the Nets have made their decision and it's Derrick Favors, the 6'10" PF from Georgia Tech. One reason: they believe Favors' rights would be a more valuable piece than those of Wesley Johnson in a sign-and-trade for a top free agent.
> 
> "According to a source with knowledge of the selection, the Nets made the decision because they are not guaranteed to get a power forward like Utah's Carlos Boozer, Toronto's Chris Bosh or Phoenix's Amare Stoudemire in free agency," wrote Katz, adding, "Favors is also the most tradeable asset available to the Nets for a possible deal -- more so than Johnson. The source said the Nets might make a deal Thursday night after selecting Favors or wait to see if one comes in July during the free-agency period."
> 
> Until he's signed, Favors' rights are tradeable and have no contract value. Nets insiders have said the team does not plan to sign any first round picks until after free agency is decided.


Man just gift wrapping Favors for Utah or PHO will be interesting.


----------



## HB

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Well, not everyone is going to challenge Jason Kidd's triple-double total.


You are still going on this, lol watch games instead of trying to make smart comments on message boards. Terrence Williams is the real DEAL!

Dont think I said he will break Kidd's record, but he will notch himself a lot of triple doubles...I bet on it


----------



## GNG

HB said:


> You are still going on this, lol watch games instead of trying to make smart comments on message boards. Terrence Williams is the real DEAL!
> 
> Dont think I said he will break Kidd's record, but he will notch himself a lot of triple doubles...I bet on it


LOL at "watching games"... 

As if it take a lot of in-depth research for me to just assume you have some goofy prediction about something basketball-related.


----------



## HB

Lol sure, some of us actually make basketball related posts instead of trying to make wise ass comments. Anyone who has watched them play will tell you he's one of the most complete players and you cant tell from stats from how bad his teammates are and how many triple doubles they robbed him off.

Besides didnt I provide numerous articles to back this up in that thread?


----------



## GNG

HB said:


> Lol sure, some of us actually make basketball related posts instead of trying to make wise ass comments. Anyone who has watched them play will tell you he's one of the most complete players and you cant tell from stats from how bad his teammates are and how many triple doubles they robbed him off.
> *
> Besides didnt I provide numerous articles to back this up in that thread?*


If you mean one article and like a Twitter post, then yes you provided articles. Nothing in those articles to justify why you'd legitimately bring up Terrence Williams in a thread about Jason Kidd getting 100+ triple-doubles, but articles nonetheless.

It's hard for me to really "basketball-related posts" when there are maybe seven people on this message board who understand how the NBA works.

My main point in that thread, besides that the maybe five triple-doubles Terrence Williams will get in his career does not constitute being labeled a "triple-double machine," is that you're a huge homer who's often irrational. And you are.


----------



## HB

Lol yeah twitter posts/articles from people like Dave D'Allessandro, Fred Kerber and David Thorpe have no credibility whatsoever, after all these guys dont have a clue what they are talking about.

But its baffling why one of the most complete players in the league shouldn't get a mention in a thread where guys like Rondo and Iggy also got mentions. His game is similar, especially with Iggy's. Again this is why watching games is helpful, instead of making baseless assumptions.


----------



## GNG

HB said:


> Lol yeah twitter posts/articles from people like Dave D'Allessandro, Fred Kerber and David Thorpe have no credibility whatsoever, after all these guys dont have a clue what they are talking about.


You didn't link D'Alessandro or Kerber in that thread. Maybe that was in the other thread when you said Williams was Shawn Marion with a better jumpshot?



> But its baffling why one of the most complete players in the league shouldn't get a mention in a thread where guys like Rondo and Iggy also got mentions. His game is similar, especially with Iggy's. Again this is why watching games is helpful, instead of making baseless assumptions.


Is Iguodala ever mentioned in the other thread? Or even alluded to? Couldn't find it:

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/440881-jason-kidd-triple-doubles.html

Though Rondo, who at least has nine triple-doubles to his name, does get a shout-out. 

Once again, you pull things out of your ass and then accuse others of making baseless assumptions.


----------



## Blue

Alex Kennedy via Twitter



> According to one source, the brief Arenas for Carter discussion was initiated by the Wizards and Otis Smith basically laughed in their face.


:laugh:


----------



## HB

Cinco de Mayo said:


> You didn't link D'Alessandro or Kerber in that thread. Maybe that was in the other thread when you said Williams was Shawn Marion with a better jumpshot?
> 
> 
> 
> Is Iguodala ever mentioned in the other thread? Or even alluded to? Couldn't find it:
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/440881-jason-kidd-triple-doubles.html
> 
> Though Rondo, who at least has nine triple-doubles to his name, does get a shout-out.
> 
> Once again, you pull things out of your ass and then accuse others of making baseless assumptions.


Link to the Marion one please? The biggest knock on Williams coming out from Louisville was his jump shot...Either you put up the link where I said that, or you sir are just making up stuff. 

Besides I am shocked you actually know who Kerber and D'Allesandro are, but one thing I am sure of, I definitely put up a Thorpe actually. I see you dodged that one though.

And my bad, didnt know Iggy wasn't mentioned in that thread, I assumed he was considering his all around game. (As for why I make assumptions, its a bad habit but I rarely go back to search for threads, too many to go through) 

Lol at Rondo's 9 triple doubles when he is in his what 4th or 5th year in the league. I guess Terrence has no shot of catching up, after all his career has played out...oh wait....Do you not understand that a guy who can put up 13-15ppg/7rbs/7assts in under 30 minutes of play is most likely going to rack up a few triple doubles here and there?

*
So good I had to post it again*, is this one of those 'twitter' posts you were talking about?


----------



## HB

> An executive with a team that's targeting Nevada's Luke Babbitt fears Utah will take him with the ninth pick.





> If Maryland's Greivis Vasquez slips out of first round, don't expect the guard to get past Miami with 32nd pick, league executives say





> Minnesota is still calling around and trying to figure out the Nets want with the third pick.


 - Woj


----------



## Dissonance

> If New Jersey picks Favors they can forget about Amare. All I can say.
> 
> - DraftExpress


What's that about? Even if they're just using him for bait like what you posted HB.


----------



## Tooeasy

I feel like the Hornets were really warming up to babbitt and that may be the team being discussed there. I just hope they werent dead set on him or bust however, because if my team sells off their pick im gonna pretty pissed. Babbitt to Utah and udoh to GS would mean Monroe could potentially really slide tonight.


----------



## HB

Cept the DE guy isnt some NBA insider. Besides were the Nets ever in the running for Amare? I mean seriously in the running.


----------



## Dissonance

HB said:


> Cept the DE guy isnt some NBA insider. Besides were the Nets ever in the running for Amare? I mean seriously in the running.


True. But he does hear stuff/talk to people. 


Actually, I think Amare goes to Miami or NJ. NY and Chicago would only look at him as fall back options and it hasn't sounded like he's that interested in them.


----------



## HKF

So in one day the Nets go from Wes Johnson back to Favors. I swear I wanna strangle Chad Ford. This guy just makes **** up.


----------



## cpawfan

HKF said:


> So in one day the Nets go from Wes Johnson back to Favors. I swear I wanna strangle Chad Ford. This guy just makes **** up.


HKF, you are blaming the wrong person. Rod Thorn is a ****ing moron


----------



## Dissonance

> Denver's trying to acquire a second-round pick and the draft target is UTEP's Derrick Caracter, sources say. Nuggets wants a young big man.


-WojYahooNBA


----------



## HB

> The Bulls have a trade in place that would send guard Kirk Hinrich and the No. 17 pick to the Wizards, sources told ESPN.com's Ric Bucher.
> 
> The move would free up enough cap space for Chicago to sign two max-level free agents this summer.
> 
> The deal can't be consummated until July 8, when Washington will have enough room under the cap to absorb Hinrich's contract without having to send anything back in return.


Whoa! Miami and Chicago just got really interesting.


----------



## Blue

^Supposedly STAT has been seen hanging with Joakim in the Windy City. Stay tuned.


----------



## Blue

Apparently there is an article stating that the hornets have opened up bidding for cp3 and that he might be on the way out. ESPN suggesting Wall-for-Paul may be a possibility.


----------



## UD40

Blue Magic said:


> ^Supposedly STAT has been seen hanging with Joakim in the Windy City. Stay tuned.


He was getting his knees checked out in by Doctor's in Miami :whoknows:

I don't really read into that stuff though, just like Bron wearing Yankee hats.


----------



## Blue

^True.


----------



## Tooeasy

trading the best point guard in the league for someone who hasnt even shook david sterns grimey hands yet, sounds plausible.


----------



## UD40

Blue Magic said:


> ^True.


I hate it when people go nuts over that. Wade just bought a town house in Chicago! Boozer has a summer home in Miami! LeBron likes the Yankees! Bosh wrote a paper on New Jersey once in middle school!

Alert ESPN!!!


----------



## SheriffKilla

I stll believe Wesley Johnson to Nets is a smoke screen, everyone knows the Wolves wanted him and everyone knows Kahn is an idiot so they were trying to get him to give up one of their other first rounders to move up.


----------



## Blue

B-Easy said:


> I hate it when people go nuts over that. Wade just bought a town house in Chicago! Boozer has a summer home in Miami! LeBron likes the Yankees! Bosh wrote a paper on New Jersey once in middle school!
> 
> Alert ESPN!!!


Wasn't really going nuts, just sayin...


----------



## HB

fjkdsi said:


> I stll believe Wesley Johnson to Nets is a smoke screen, everyone knows the Wolves wanted him and everyone knows Kahn is an idiot so they were trying to get him to give up one of their other first rounders to move up.


Nets arent drafting Johnson forget it. I dont even know this guy is a top 5 pick, you think there are any teams that are desperate enough to trade for him if he is taken top 3...heck no.


----------



## Dre

@ Paul to DC. Stop playing with me like that.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> Nets arent drafting Johnson forget it. I dont even know this guy is a top 5 pick, you think there are any teams that are desperate enough to trade for him if he is taken top 3...heck no.


I agree, I think he's probably #6 and that's being generous. I'd put it

1. Wall; 2. Cousins; 3. Turner; 4. Favors; 5. Monroe

I don't like Favors either. Really don't see it, but can't bring myself to put Monroe ahead of him. His style is too uncommon.


----------



## HB

> WojYahooNBA
> 
> Pacers and Nets discussing trade to send package including Danny Granger and 10th pick for Devin Harris, Yi and No. 3 pick, sources tell Y!


WHOA!!!!!

If that happens pick up Patterson at 10 and you are good to go.


----------



## HKF

Now that would be a good trade for New Jersey. Grab a PF in free agency, but still no point guard.


----------



## Adam

This is officially the coolest draft ever. My team doesn't even have a pick anymore and I'm still saying that.


----------



## Tooeasy

HB said:


> WHOA!!!!!
> 
> If that happens pick up Patterson at 10 and you are good to go.


Thats interesting. I was floating in my head a collison/david west for granger deal, but this is probably a better value for them.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> WHOA!!!!!
> 
> If that happens pick up Patterson at 10 and you are good to go.


Screw that dude, package your late first rounders and get up to 7 or 8 and take Davis/Monroe


----------



## HB

Still need a point guard though, unless they want Terrence to play there all season.


----------



## cpawfan

HKF said:


> Now that would be a good trade for New Jersey. Grab a PF in free agency, but still no point guard.


The best PG on the Nets roster is TWill


----------



## HKF

cpawfan said:


> The best PG on the Nets roster is TWill


So Avery Johnson is going to run the triangle?


----------



## HB

cpawfan said:


> The best PG on the Nets roster is TWill


Most of the folks on here dont watch him, they have no clue of his game.


----------



## cpawfan

HB said:


> Still need a point guard though, unless they want Terrence to play there all season.


Devin being on or off the roster has zero impact on the Nets need for a PG.


----------



## cpawfan

HKF said:


> So Avery Johnson is going to run the triangle?


The offense has nothing to do with it. Devin is just a lousy PG


----------



## Dissonance

> The Pacers would trade up to third spot to draft Derrick Favors. No deal imminent, and source says Nets interest is "lukewarm" on it.
> 
> New Jersey has gotten a steady stream of offers for the third pick on Thursday, with teams trying to get a hold of Favors, sources said.


WojYahooNBA


----------



## jmk

That's basically #3 for Granger? No thanks.


----------



## cpawfan

jmk said:


> That's basically #3 for Granger? No thanks.


Dumping Devin and Yi is very nice

Although I'm not sure I can handle the pain of having to trade for Granger 5 years after he should have been drafted by the Nets


----------



## HB

jmk said:


> That's basically #3 for Granger? No thanks.


Favors becoming a better player than Granger is wishful thinking


----------



## Vuchato

Nets would cut around 3.5 million too, I think, in that deal, almost enough for a second max. Not sure who they'd give a max too then, besides Amare/Bosh/LeBron to play PF, unless LeBron or Granger can play guard full time.


----------



## SheriffKilla

I think you can play Granger/LeBron at SG/SF.. doesnt matter which one is which, but I doubt they get Granger and doubt even more they sign LeBron


----------



## MemphisX

HB said:


> Favors becoming a better player than Granger is wishful thinking


Hmmm...not sure about that but it won't happen on Granger's current contract.


----------



## MemphisX

Amazing that Arenas' contract extends 3 years into the next CBA....


----------



## GNG

HB said:


> Link to the Marion one please? The biggest knock on Williams coming out from Louisville was his jump shot...Either you put up the link where I said that, or you sir are just making up stuff.


Fix your stupid site's search function, and I'll get on it. You post 75 times per day, so I'm guessing I can only search through your personal posting history, eh, for the last two weeks.



> Besides I am shocked you actually know who Kerber and D'Allesandro are, but one thing I am sure of, I definitely put up a Thorpe actually. I see you dodged that one though.


As dense as you come off on BBF, I'm shocked that you wouldn't think I'd know the beat writers in the nation's biggest media market.

And I'm hoping you weren't expecting a pat on the back that only one of the three sources you claim you cited checked out.



> And my bad, didnt know Iggy wasn't mentioned in that thread, I assumed he was considering his all around game. (As for why I make assumptions, its a bad habit but I rarely go back to search for threads, too many to go through)


And there's your problem.



> Lol at Rondo's 9 triple doubles when he is in his what 4th or 5th year in the league. I guess Terrence has no shot of catching up, after all his career has played out...oh wait....Do you not understand that a guy who can put up 13-15ppg/7rbs/7assts in under 30 minutes of play is most likely going to rack up a few triple doubles here and there?


Let's not get it twisted that I think Williams doesn't belong in the NBA. He clearly does. However, you're a gigantic homer who has a pretty well-established reputation around this board for saying some _really_ asinine stuff, and Terrence Williams is merely another notch in the belt.

And while I don't expect anyone to get in touch with me 10 years from now, I'll go ahead and go on record saying that even if Rajon Rondo never gets another triple-double, Terrence Williams isn't going to reach nine for his career.



> *
> So good I had to post it again*, is this one of those 'twitter' posts you were talking about?


Unranked/10. Showed potential yet had a hard time getting minutes on the worst team ever. Impressive.


----------



## HB

Cinco de Mayo said:


> *Fix your stupid site's search function, and I'll get on it. You post 75 times per day, so I'm guessing I can only search through your personal posting history, eh, for the last two weeks.*


My site? I am just as frustrated with the site's search function as you are



> As dense as you come off on BBF, I'm shocked that you wouldn't think I'd know the beat writers in the nation's biggest media market.
> 
> And I'm hoping you weren't expecting a pat on the back that only one of the three sources you claim you cited checked out.


See the difference between you and I is that I am trying to encourage discussion, sometimes by being controversial. 

And there's your problem.





> Let's not get it twisted that I think Williams doesn't belong in the NBA. He clearly does. However, you're a gigantic homer who has a pretty well-established reputation around this board for saying some _really_ asinine stuff, and Terrence Williams is merely another notch in the belt.


LOL. Dude even if Terrence wasn't playing on the Nets I'd give him his just due. Followed his game in Louisville and was shocked he wasn't doing well to start the season. Him playing on the Nets as nothing to do with why I think he is a great all round player. Unlike you, I have seen him play numerous times. I just didnt look at his 'season average' to determine how well he was playing. There were numerous games that Kiki had him bringing the ball up, and this guy would find players on every single possession down the court. I have not even gotten to the fact that he's one of the most athletic players in the league which enables him to board like a big man. Terrence Williams in a few years should be in the all star discussion. There's nothing 'homeristic' about that. 


> And while I don't expect anyone to get in touch with me 10 years from now, I'll go ahead and go on record saying that even if Rajon Rondo never gets another triple-double, Terrence Williams isn't going to reach nine for his career.



And this pretty much sums up why you are clueless about this guy. I'll go on record to say next year Terrence gets at least 3 triple doubles.



> Unranked/10. Showed potential yet had a hard time getting minutes on the worst team ever. Impressive.


Lol another clueless post. Guy was caught up in a lot of crap earlier in the season, mostly being influenced by the negative nancies on the team. His head was pretty much out of the game. Little wonder when he actually got his act together, guy started performing better. 

Its even more glaring that you know NADA about the dude.


----------



## GNG

HB said:


> My site? I am just as frustrated with the site's search function as you are


Then get crackin' on it, Blue Guy. You're in more of a position to do something about it than I am.



> See the difference between you and I is that I am trying to encourage discussion, sometimes by being controversial.
> 
> And there's your problem.


My problem is that I don't try to stimulate conversation by posting wild predictions and dumb, unsubstantiated ****. Alright then.



> LOL. Dude even if Terrence wasn't playing on the Nets I'd give him his just due. Followed his game in Louisville and was shocked he wasn't doing well to start the season. Him playing on the Nets as nothing to do with why I think he is a great all round player. Unlike you, I have seen him play numerous times. I just didnt look at his 'season average' to determine how well he was playing. There were numerous games that Kiki had him bringing the ball up, and this guy would find players on every single possession down the court. I have not even gotten to the fact that he's one of the most athletic players in the league which enables him to board like a big man. Terrence Williams in a few years should be in the all star discussion. There's nothing 'homeristic' about that.
> 
> And this pretty much sums up why you are clueless about this guy. I'll go on record to say next year Terrence gets at least 3 triple doubles.
> 
> Lol another clueless post. Guy was caught up in a lot of crap earlier in the season, mostly being influenced by the negative nancies on the team. His head was pretty much out of the game. Little wonder when he actually got his act together, guy started performing better.
> 
> Its even more glaring that you know NADA about the dude.


Terrence Williams is an above-average rebounder for his size and an above-average playmaker for his position. He has a solid all-around game. 

However, here is what you do: you make an irrational prediction and then contort someone else's rational analysis to suit your irrationality. Example: I take you to task over Terrence Williams. You find a David Thorpe piece that basically says the exact same thing I do in the paragraph above. You stretch that piece to suit whatever asinine hypothesis you have.

And then you claim the other guy doesn't watch games, doesn't know anything about the NBA and wonder why the rest of the board thinks of you as a ****head.

If you want to make a sig bet on that three triple-double thing, I'm game.


----------



## HB

Hey we'll just leave it at you saying he wont catch up to Rondo's 9 triple doubles...sounds fair enough?


----------



## LamarButler

HB said:


> Hey we'll just leave it at you saying he wont catch up to Rondo's 9 triple doubles...sounds fair enough?


Why'd you change your avatar?


----------



## HB

Umm because the playoffs are over and the Celts lost...lol it wasnt meant to be an eternity type thing.


----------



## LamarButler

Fair enough. I'll make sure to specify if you ever make a bet with me again.


----------



## HB

Well I kept asking how long is this for? You kept dodging it.


----------



## GNG

HB said:


> Hey we'll just leave it at you saying he wont catch up to Rondo's 9 triple doubles...sounds fair enough?


How about both?


----------

